# Buying new tools to replace stolen tools.



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Klein Journeyman screwdrivers? Any legitimate opinions?


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a set. I used to use them as my primary set.
They aren't bad at all. They have really solid feel in the hand. The handle is comfortable. The tips are pretty much equal to standard Kleins.

A negative would be the smell. My set at least, the handles had a very funky smell that took a long while to get rid of.

IMO, you wouldn't go wrong with this set.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm not a huge fan of the feel of the grip.....it was just the shape didn't seem to fit comfortably in my hand so I stayed with the regular Kleins. Overall though they seemed like a sturdy set of tools.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't have any issues with Klown screwdrivers. I just wish they were easier to identify in a toolbag.


----------



## WIsparky71 (Mar 7, 2015)

I liked the couple I had. None of our supply houses stock them anymore so they must not have been great sellers.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Update. I got my first shipment of replacement tools. I feel like a first year apprentice all over again.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

What do you use the tin snips for? Just curious because I can't think of anything I would have ever needed them for in my electrical career.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Why/ how do your tools keep getting stolen?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

AK_sparky said:


> What do you use the tin snips for? Just curious because I can't think of anything I would have ever needed them for in my electrical career.


Steel studs?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

AK_sparky said:


> What do you use the tin snips for? Just curious because I can't think of anything I would have ever needed them for in my electrical career.


I've used tin snips for all kinds of stuff!


----------



## Batfink (Jul 9, 2014)

I went through a few pairs of tin snips over the years on steel studs and mounting duct switches, cutting in duct booster fans etc.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

btharmy said:


> Update. I got my first shipment of replacement tools. I feel like a first year apprentice all over again.


Wow....nothing but the best of the best, huh? I hope your insurance company paid for all that. 

If I had to buy ALL my tools over again, I'd spend my money at Harbor Freight, and then upgrade each tool one at a time when they finally broke.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

IslandGuy said:


> Why/ how do your tools keep getting stolen?


Just once. Saturday overnight almost 2 weeks ago. They cleaned my truck out. $5800 in tools.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Wow....nothing but the best of the best, huh? I hope your insurance company paid for all that. If I had to buy ALL my tools over again, I'd spend my money at Harbor Freight, and then upgrade each tool one at a time when they finally broke.


Yep. I was impressed to find all but 3 of the items in the previous pic were made in America. 

And these came today. $114 for both after shipping.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

AK_sparky said:


> What do you use the tin snips for? Just curious because I can't think of anything I would have ever needed them for in my electrical career.


Just used them today to cut ceiling grid wall angle to allow surface conduit to run up into the ceiling. And the obvious, steel studs, ductwork, miscellaneous fabrication.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Wow....nothing but the best of the best, huh? I hope your insurance company paid for all that.


If only it were that easy. A lot of back and forth between us the past 2 weeks. My claim has been finalized and submitted for payment. I expect a check by the middle of next week. Until then I am footing the bill for the replacements.

My Amprobe AT-2005 circuit tracer should be here tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

btharmy said:


> If only it were that easy. A lot of back and forth between us the past 2 weeks. My claim has been finalized and submitted for payment. I expect a check by the middle of next week. Until then I am footing the bill for the replacements.
> 
> My Amprobe AT-2005 circuit tracer should be here tomorrow or Monday.


I had my tools stolen too, about 5 years ago. It sucked, but I didn't file any insurance claims.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> I had my tools stolen too, about 5 years ago. It sucked, but I didn't file any insurance claims.


My inland marine tool policy covers my tools on a jobsite or in the truck. It also covers equipment being transported in the truck or on the job like panels or generator or whatever. It cost me $100 per year for $10,000 of coverage. It does not cover replacement value. It covers "actual" value. That is basically the current retail price minus a depreciation calculation.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Got this today.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

btharmy said:


> My inland marine tool policy covers my tools on a jobsite or in the truck. It also covers equipment being transported in the truck or on the job like panels or generator or whatever. It cost me $100 per year for $10,000 of coverage. It does not cover replacement value. It covers "actual" value. That is basically the current retail price minus a depreciation calculation.


That is super super cheap! 

Ours covers all of our office equipment, cell phones, tablets, tools, materials etc.... In the shop, van, job site, and in transit. It runs around $1,600.00 per year.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

AK_sparky said:


> What do you use the tin snips for? Just curious because I can't think of anything I would have ever needed them for in my electrical career.


Really? I've carried tin snips since my first day in the trade, originally because I was instructed to but now because I find them useful for things like steel studs, lighting hardware, potlight rough-in plates, etc. 

One particular use I can think of right now is some brands of EMT strap don't work very well when you try to use one screw to hold two straps. Tin snip away a little piece of excess metal and the problem's solved.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Today's delivery from the UPS man.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Sweet !


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

I guess I should have asked before buying but, has anybody ever used a Bahco hole saw kit? Any complaints or comments? My other hole saw kits were, Milwaukee and Master Force(Menards brand) I've gotta say, it has one of the nicest cases I have seen on a hole saw kit.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Bahco is SnapOn industrial brand. Never used them, but usually when your tools have a nice case, it's because they expect the tools to last.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

David C said:


> Bahco is SnapOn industrial brand. Never used them, but usually when your tools have a nice case, it's because they expect the tools to last.


Its actually a brand in its own right outside the US, SnapOn just distribute them in the US and rebrand some of them as Snapon or Bluepoint.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Got my check from insurance Saturday. Their calculated replacement cost for my tools was just over $6000. After my $500 deductible and their calculated depreciation, I ended up with a check for $4072. It just doesn't seem right. So, I basically had to eat a $1500 loss. At least I can claim it as a theft loss on my taxes for the year.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

Did you include one of these?










Saw one years ago and laughed myself silly at the writeup on the hanger card. Couldn't resist it.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

what, exactly, does that do?:blink:


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

It's for those who still haven't figured out why it's so much easier to twist than pry. The guys who invented the threaded lamp bulbs sockets also invented the twist caps and the Robertson square recessed interface


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Today's score.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

papaotis said:


> what, exactly, does that do?:blink:


Not too sure, but I hear overuse can threaten one's well being. 

This is what Klein says about it:


Suitable for users from the apprentice to the demanding professional.
Cushion-Grip handle resists slippage and provides the comfort needed for frequent use.
Bottle cap Tip-Ident®, allows for quick identification in tool pouches or crowded drawers.
Professionally designed and rigorously tested by an expert team to handle both foreign and domestic applications.
High-quality stainless steel construction.
Made in the USA.
For more info go *here*. :laughing:


----------



## George S (Aug 4, 2013)

Why did you get the 2 pack stubby instead of the multi tip stubby?


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

George S said:


> Why did you get the 2 pack stubby instead of the multi tip stubby?


I didn't even think about the multi tip. I should have. Instead, I just bought what I had before.


----------



## Brownsfan (Jun 15, 2015)

I have the multi tip stubby from Klein. It has saved me a few times


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

papaotis said:


> what, exactly, does that do?:blink:


For those fancy beers that don't have twist off caps....


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

btharmy said:


> Today's delivery from the UPS man.
> 
> 
> View attachment 56633


Say, how are those hole saw holding up ? I'm looking at buying a set myself and this is under $100 USD online, looks like a real steal since you're getting those 5/8" and 3/4" that are lacking in most set ! I need to drill trough 3/16" aluminum beam and a fiberglass control panel to install a 1/2" rigid conduit and might as well buy a good kit instead of a single 3/4" arbored hole saw.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I largely gave up on the conventional, bimetal, hole-saw 'bit.'

I favor Lenox, generally, ( they private label for Hilti ) and have adopted their carbide bit hole-saws as my 'go-to.'

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNk1zfY-4fw

Cute trick. ^^^^

I've long used the Greenlee carbide tipped cutters for punching trade-sized KOs into cans. Dang if they don't eventually wear out.

IMHO, the non-trade sized dimensions are not worth paying for or lugging around.

So, I just made up my own hole-saw kit:

7/8"; 9/8", 11/8" ==> as in 1/2"; 3/4"; 1" trade sizes.

These all have their own, unique arbors. I NEVER swap arbors until a hole-saw is dull. I just don't work in that many sizes.

My biggest beef with these tools is that they can't take the punishment. Further, the pilot bits keep cutting the pilot hole -- long after it's time to stop.

So I've replaced the pilot bits with edgeless pilot shafts. [ cut down long bell hanger bits ] I bore the pilot hole in a separate operation. THEN I attack with the hole saw. 

Since I ALWAYS have a virgin hole saw as a back -up, there's never a dull moment for me.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

David C said:


> Say, how are those hole saw holding up ? I'm looking at buying a set myself and this is under $100 USD online, looks like a real steal since you're getting those 5/8" and 3/4" that are lacking in most set ! I need to drill trough 3/16" aluminum beam and a fiberglass control panel to install a 1/2" rigid conduit and might as well buy a good kit instead of a single 3/4" arbored hole saw.


I have only used a couple sizes. They work as well as any other quality hole saw. My big influence was the case. It is very nice. I don't have a problem replacing worn cutters with Lennox or milwaukee as long as I keep them in this case. I still plan to buy carbide cutters in 1/2", 3/4" & 1" to drill panels and boxes.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

telsa said:


> there's never a dull moment for me.


I see what you did there.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

Deleted


----------

